# I just got an offer to join TripBeat...



## bendadin (Oct 3, 2017)

And it looks to be another Wyndham offer. It looks like mostly 1 bedrooms for around $400/week.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 3, 2017)

Looked up the site ... a branch of Extra Vacations ... which is a rental group of the Wyndham company.

And fewer vacation stays for the Wyndham owners.


----------



## puppymommo (Oct 3, 2017)

I've looked at the site extensively and have signed up. To me it looks like essentially the same inventory as RCI's Extra Vacations and Last Calls, thus also the same inventory available through AFVClub (Armed Forces Vacation Club). Not just Wyndham properties. So these are two ways people can access timeshare vacations without vacation ownership. If so, I don't see any reason people should buy a "cheap timeshare" just to access RCI Last Calls. It seems to me that the cost through Tripbeat and AFVClub is about $50-100 more than through RCI.


----------



## nicemann (Oct 3, 2017)

I posted about this last week.  My wife was offered Tripbeat through her work.  It basically is just a branch of extra vacations at a discounted rates.  They seem to be having a lot of them recently.  I agree with Last Calls being a little cheaper.  I have checked that also.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 5, 2017)

I am always getting emails from Trip Beat and I don't know why. I am not a Wyndham owner. I didn't even know it was affiliated until reading this thread.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 6, 2017)

bendadin said:


> And it looks to be another Wyndham offer. It looks like mostly 1 bedrooms for around $400/week.


This could explain why we don't see one bedrooms coming back as much as we thought they would.


----------



## fer829 (Oct 6, 2017)

The greeting on the website has:
"Welcome to TripBeat
Endless Vacation Rentals is now TripBeat by Endless Vacations. Just the change you're looking for. Sign Up today and see the world."

So it is actually RCI (instead of Wyndham Timeshares)--it is part of the Wyndham Destination Network holding company.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 6, 2017)

fer829 said:


> The greeting on the website has:
> "Welcome to TripBeat
> Endless Vacation Rentals is now TripBeat by Endless Vacations. Just the change you're looking for. Sign Up today and see the world."
> 
> So it is actually RCI (instead of Wyndham Timeshares)--it is part of the Wyndham Destination Network holding company.



So they are competing with themselves -
 as well as you.

The old Roller Derby business plan - if you own all the team's in the league - it doesn't matter who wins , because the ownership always "wins" .


----------

